# Cube4You is CRAP



## sequencius (Jul 22, 2010)

Second time ordering from C4U. The first time it took YEARZZZ to ship. But that's nothing new. Okay this time I bought a Rubik's Clock on July 4th (free shipping). It came today. That's how fast shipping SHOULD BE. 

HOWEVER. My package was SMASHED, MUSHED, MAULED. When I opened it the bubble wrap was all soggy and it smelt like dog. I was really looking forward to keeping the nice blue box that comes with the Rubik's Clock.. well it was smashed also so goodbye to that. And as for the clock itself. SCRATCHES!? I take very good care of my stuff and I don't get scratches on anything! There's freaking scratches on it! HOW? some of them are INSIDE the clock along with some smudges, kinda like sticker residue. How did it get so beat up after being in that pretty blue box?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not Cube4You's fault.


----------



## sequencius (Jul 22, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Not Cube4You's fault.



Who scratched it then?
And they packaged it poorly.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

sequencius said:


> Second time ordering from C4U. The first time it took *YEARZZZ* to ship. But that's nothing new. Okay this time I bought a Rubik's Clock on July 4th (free shipping). It came today. That's how fast shipping SHOULD BE.
> 
> HOWEVER. My package was SMASHED, MUSHED, MAULED. When I opened it the bubble wrap was all soggy and it smelt like dog. I was really looking forward to keeping the nice blue box that comes with the Rubik's Clock.. well it was smashed also so goodbye to that. And as for the clock itself. SCRATCHES!? There's freaking scratches on it? HOW? some of them are INSIDE the clock along with some smudges, kinda like sticker residue. How did it get so beat up after being in that pretty blue box?
> 
> These Chinamen need to cut their damn nails.



Literally?!


----------



## Chance (Jul 22, 2010)

It is the fault of the people handing the package being spent, not Cube4You.A lot of stuff that gets shipped just ends up being crushed under all of the other mail and packages, even if it is marked fragile.
I also doubt C4Y re-boxes the products, so the scratches probably aren't their fault also.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 22, 2010)

sequencius said:


> These Chinamen need to cut their damn nails.







EDIT: Woah, superninja'd!


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 22, 2010)

sequencius said:


> Second time ordering from C4U. The first time it took YEARZZZ to ship. But that's nothing new. Okay this time I bought a Rubik's Clock on July 4th (free shipping). It came today. That's how fast shipping SHOULD BE.
> 
> HOWEVER. My package was SMASHED, MUSHED, MAULED. When I opened it the bubble wrap was all soggy and it smelt like dog. I was really looking forward to keeping the nice blue box that comes with the Rubik's Clock.. well it was smashed also so goodbye to that. And as for the clock itself. SCRATCHES!? There's freaking scratches on it? HOW? some of them are INSIDE the clock along with some smudges, kinda like sticker residue. How did it get so beat up after being in that pretty blue box?
> 
> These Chinamen need to cut their damn nails.



Umm...get a free replacement for them, stop posting pointless threads on your ranting, and chill out...

@Feryll: LOL XD


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 22, 2010)

and that's why i've never ordered from c4y


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Rofl. Popbuying just came in and shoved them aside xD


----------



## Chance (Jul 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> sequencius said:
> 
> 
> > These Chinamen need to cut their damn nails.
> ...



That is probably a female. It is also PopBuying, not Cube4You.


----------



## sequencius (Jul 22, 2010)

nah that's a Chinaman.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 22, 2010)

sequencius said:


> nah that's a Chinaman.



and you a cracka. what of it?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 22, 2010)

You need to chill out. Seriously.

That happens to orders from just about everywhere from time to time.
I've ordered from C4Y over 10 times and all were perfect. Including wrapping, product, and longevity.

So chill out, ask for a refund/replacements, and you will be set.

~Chris


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 22, 2010)

Chance said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > sequencius said:
> ...



Actually it's an off the wall sorta fashion in Asia to have long fingernails. Also, men wearing skirts.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Actually it's an off the wall sorta fashion in Asia to have long fingernails. *Also, men wearing skirts.*



wtf where you getting this from


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 22, 2010)

I first saw a penspinner I'm a skirt. He explained to me that in japan, it's actually starting to become fashionable http://www.nt2099.com/J-ENT/news/as...skirts-the-next-fashion-craze/comment-page-1/


----------



## Weston (Jul 22, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's an off the wall sorta fashion in Asia to have long fingernails. *Also, men wearing skirts.*
> ...



Sounds more like a Japanese thing. Not all of asia.
Japanese people are crazies.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

> nah that's a Chinaman.



lul. What does being Chinese have anything to do with your situation? I'm sure you were just angry, but you need to learn to control yourself before you offend people.


----------



## Weston (Jul 22, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> > nah that's a Chinaman.
> 
> 
> 
> lul. What does being Chinese have anything to do with your situation? I'm sure you were just angry, but you need to learn to control yourself before you offend people.


Lol I think I remember you choosing that signature to "offend" people. I could be wrong though.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't want to turn this into another religion thread, but I could very well be LaVeyan Satanist. Though it's not very orthodox, it is a legitimate religion. In that case, I have every right to make my religious affiliation public? What others make of my signature it is up to them.

I think the racial slur had a more harmful and direct intent. I could be wrong though. Maybe he likes Chinese people. We make good food.


----------



## Meep (Jul 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Chance said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



My nails used to be this long, but I was just seeing how long I can go with them before they broke lol


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe that's the same person who packaged the puzzles.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 22, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Maybe that's the same person who packaged the puzzles.



Ya, cause popbuying people work for cube4you's team who work at UPS.


----------



## gon (Jul 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that's the same person who packaged the puzzles.
> ...



It's a giant conspiracy. Shhhh.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

Everyone who works at UPS has nails like that. If you ever apply for a job there, make sure you grow your nails. That's a deciding factor in the application process.


----------



## Tuckle (Jul 22, 2010)

sequencius said:


> Second time ordering from C4U. The first time it took YEARZZZ to ship. But that's nothing new. Okay this time I bought a Rubik's Clock on July 4th (free shipping). It came today. That's how fast shipping SHOULD BE.
> 
> HOWEVER. My package was SMASHED, MUSHED, MAULED. When I opened it the bubble wrap was all soggy and it smelt like dog. I was really looking forward to keeping the nice blue box that comes with the Rubik's Clock.. well it was smashed also so goodbye to that. And as for the clock itself. SCRATCHES!? I take very good care of my stuff and I don't get scratches on anything! There's freaking scratches on it! HOW? some of them are INSIDE the clock along with some smudges, kinda like sticker residue. How did it get so beat up after being in that pretty blue box?
> 
> These Chinamen need to cut their damn nails.


Try www.cubenjoy.com


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> You need to chill out. Seriously.
> 
> That happens to orders from just about everywhere from time to time.
> I've ordered from C4Y over 10 times and all were perfect. Including wrapping, product, and longevity.
> ...



I'm being very serious when I say: stop saying "chill out" or any other form of the expression.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 22, 2010)

since when did cube4you sells rubik;s clock?
Cube4you also never provide with free shipping

i'm guessing you're referring to popbuying or lightake.com
if yes, you should make an apologize for ruining cube4you name by making this thread.


----------



## sequencius (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL what'r you guys retarded? CUBE4YOU IS IN CHINA. THE CONTINENENT ACROSS THE PACIFIC OCEAN. I AINT TRYINA WAIT ANOTHER MONTH AND A GET A REPLACEMENT BY SENDING IT BACK OR BY SENDING IT AND GETTING A REFUND. 

IT SHOULD BE PERFECT THE FIRST TIME. This is obviously a RANT thread. So take it for what it is and stop telling me to stop complaining. 



"my facepalm is justified" lmao okay geek.


----------



## sequencius (Jul 22, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> since when did cube4you sells rubik;s clock?
> Cube4you also never provide with free shipping
> 
> i'm guessing you're referring to popbuying or lightake.com
> if yes, you should make an apologize for ruining cube4you name by making this thread.



It's new in their shop.

Cube4you offered free shipping on July 4th.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jul 22, 2010)

You're adorable. I kinda like you.


----------



## sequencius (Jul 22, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> You're adorable. I kinda like you.



that's cute.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 22, 2010)

sequencius said:


> Second time ordering from C4U. The first time it took YEARZZZ to ship. But that's nothing new. Okay this time I bought a Rubik's Clock on July 4th (free shipping). It came today. That's how fast shipping SHOULD BE.
> 
> HOWEVER. My package was SMASHED, MUSHED, MAULED. When I opened it *the bubble wrap was all soggy and it smelt like dog*. I was really looking forward to keeping the nice blue box that comes with the Rubik's Clock.. well it was smashed also so goodbye to that. And as for the clock itself. SCRATCHES!? I take very good care of my stuff and I don't get scratches on anything! There's freaking scratches on it! HOW? some of them are INSIDE the clock along with some smudges, kinda like sticker residue. How did it get so beat up after being in that pretty blue box?
> 
> These Chinamen need to cut their damn nails.



I think an evil dog attacked the mailman and SMASHED, MUSHED, AND MAULED your package!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, the guy's angry at C4U and he's ranting -- let's close the thread and he can take it up with C4U or everybody in China or whoever. It's time to stop posting and get a beer.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 22, 2010)

rubiksczar said:


> I think an evil dog attacked the mailman and SMASHED, MUSHED, AND MAULED your package!


I would be more concerned if this guy got a hold of it.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

See? Being a Satanist is less offensive than being racist.


----------



## Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

I lol'd. You're a good dude. You could benefit from a small ban.


----------



## Zubon (Jul 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I first saw a penspinner I'm a skirt. He explained to me that in japan, it's actually starting to become fashionable http://www.nt2099.com/J-ENT/news/as...skirts-the-next-fashion-craze/comment-page-1/



It seems that every week I read an article explaining the "latest craze to hit Japan". In reality, it is always a small group of probably 5 or so guys and does not represent "Japan".
Sure, I've seen guys wearing skirts in Japan. But they are all cross dressers and you usually see more of them in other countries.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 22, 2010)

Hehe, and I thought I got too angry over international shipping. But this thread made me feel


----------



## radmin (Jul 22, 2010)

I support the ban.

Next time choose UPS. You get what you pay for.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

People, go to the post where he ranting about the cheapness and click report there. That's where it is :3


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 22, 2010)

sequencius said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > since when did cube4you sells rubik;s clock?
> ...



can you give me a link?
i seem can't find it :fp


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

When I went to China for a vacation, my car driver had like, 3 inch thumbnails. My nails are pretty freakishly long, but not THAT long.

anyway, I have never ordered from C4Y. I just don't feel like waiting for a couple of centuries to get my cube.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 22, 2010)

While reading everything the OP said, I imagined Cartman from South Park saying it. Much more amusing. 'specially the chinamen part


----------



## PeterNewton (Jul 22, 2010)

BOYCOTT! BOYCOTT! BOYCOTT!


----------

